# critters and big news!



## jewel (Jul 23, 2010)

a chiweenie named Mieka, the biggest little dog i know!




















My cat Sassy hamming it up, these piscs were all taken in 10 minutes:rollhappy:.

Now for the big news, are ya ready for this?......I just got my certification as a master gardener!:rollhappy:


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 23, 2010)

congrats on your certification!

(photos of the cat aren't showing up...)


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 23, 2010)

:rollhappy::rollhappy: Chiweenie - I love that! I see alot of weenie, not much chi! 
The cat looks pissed!
:clap::clap: and you should as pleased & proud as can be! Congrats! Fantastic!
How long did it take you?


----------



## jewel (Jul 23, 2010)

the cat pics are showing up on my end, so I'm not sure why you can't see them .
Sassy's not pissed :rollhappy::rollhappy:. she's a Scottish Fold! you arn't the first to say that, actually, everyone that has ever seen her thought she was just about to explode! makes me laugh every time!:rollhappy:
Thanks! I took the class January-April and just completed my 40 volunteer hours in June.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2010)

Congras on the certification. That cat has a very expressive face!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 23, 2010)

they're there now.
super cute!
before it said they were deleted or removed....


----------



## jewel (Jul 23, 2010)

why yes she does only cat i know that gets jealous of company!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 23, 2010)

Congratulations new master gardener! And nice cat!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 23, 2010)

Odd, now I can't see the pics!


----------



## jewel (Jul 24, 2010)

sorry about that here they are:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 25, 2010)

I see them now. Your kitty does look pissed! :rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 25, 2010)

The colours of the cat are great but the ears do not make her justice I guess....but she is beautiful anyway...! Congrats on the certificate!


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 25, 2010)

Scottish fold?

*(*Congrats on the master gardener certification!*)*


----------



## jewel (Jul 25, 2010)

yep, a Scottish fold  search Google images there should be lots of pics! she acts more like a puppy that a cat and somewhere i read they were also called puppy cats!:rollhappy: if you look closely at her ears in all but the first photo,she really was annoyed in that one... too many camera flashes:rollhappy:, you'll see that they are folded forwards like some breeds of dog. ill have to get a pic of her when she really mad, she looks meaner than any other cat I've ever seen! also there's a reason she called sassy, shes absolutely brimming with sass and mischief!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm glad you re-posted the photos -- I couldn't see them, either. Thanks. And congrats on your achievement!


----------



## jewel (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you very much i still need to get pics of my other pets, if i can get them to hold still long enough! so there are more to come


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 27, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!
Your dog is too cool, it brings souvenirs again to me of one I had years ago  , thanks !!!! Jean


----------



## jewel (Aug 6, 2010)

this is my dog sandy, i inherited her from my grandmother and every one kept insisting she was a devil dog form hell but, to tell you the truth, shes the sweetest dog ever! she is however afraid of cameras so these pix were hard to get :rollhappy:










hiding in her house




aww crap she found me!



:rollhappy:
mieka sleeps in a sock monkey bed! this dog loves monkeys!









chiweenie!


----------



## etex (Aug 6, 2010)

Adorable pics of your pets!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks like the "dog from hell" found the right home.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 7, 2010)

too cool those dogs!!!! Jean


----------

